# HELP!!!!!(computer)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I would very much like to stay online at home. The problem is not my internet(being that i am using it at the moment) the problem is the stupid, useless, anti-virus that came with the internet. Norton internet security is a complete waste of money, I have had nothing but trouble with it since I got internet back earlier this month. So please, please, please can someone tell me of a good, cheap or free, anti-virus that I can use. I don't want to pay a ton, because I'm told that anti-virus is connected to the phone line and so if you move(like i will be later this year) the anti-virus connection is lost. I am using a windows 1998 computer, and while I know it's old, it is my only choice at the moment.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Try AVG Free - http://free.avg.com/

I've used it for years and been pretty much virus free.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

can't, it says on the site its for xp and vista only. not for 98.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Antivirus connected to a phone line? Huh. Anti-virus software isn't tied to a phone line, it's licensed to the PC/user.

You shouldn't be having problems with Norton. If you are, then you have something other than Norton that is wrong. You won't find a decent anti-virus program cheap.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually it can be tied to the internet. All anti-virus are and some level because they have to pull down updates to stay recent. But others like Norton *shiver* come in integrated packages with firewalls and anti-adware/spyware/malware which makes casual surfing a major pain in the ass.

Sorry GC, I somehow missed the 98 part - my mind is another place today.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nothing else is wrong with the computer. The norton internet security is the problem.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Actually it can be tied to the internet. All anti-virus are and some level because they have to pull down updates to stay recent. But others like Norton *shiver* come in integrated packages with firewalls and anti-adware/spyware/malware which makes casual surfing a major pain in the ass.
> 
> Sorry GC, I somehow missed the 98 part - my mind is another place today.


yeah, thats puting it lightly, norton has been nothing but trouble. I've spent hours and hours with tec support on the phone trying to figure out problems. They act like im an idoit. Any ideas of what I can do with the 98?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed - the antivirus program has nothing to do with the phone line other than that's what you use as your connection to the internet (which is how you get your updates for the program). Your internet provider may have given you a free (temporary) subscription to an antivirus program, and perhaps it's run out (and therefore would be useless).

I was also going to suggest AVG Free, but I see that's not an option for you. Ad-Aware and Spy-Bot Search & Destroy (both available through www.download.com) are good programs to have and are free, though more spyware oriented. Also check microsoft.com and see of there is a version of Windows Defender (also free) that will work for your computer.

We have Norton Internet Security (we pay for a yearly subscription) and the other three free programs on our home computer, and update and use them regularly. Someone once told me one program is no longer enough, and I believe it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

the internet security i have is what comes with netzero. i think its like 2$ a month or somthing like that plus whatever the internet is. It is not outdated, by the way of netzero. One problem it does have is it refuses to update itself so that it can protect my computer from modern virus's.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow win98 How old is that computer? Perhaps it may be time for a new computer. I would have one built for you with win XP. Do not go to vista too many problems I know I am a computer tech. If you are not playing games you can get something nice in the $500 range.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, sounds like you have no protection at all, GC, if your program through Netzero doesn't update itself. Another problem is that Microsoft stopped supporting Windows 98 back in July 2006, so that means you aren't getting security updates for your operating system, either.  It's a bad situation either way, and a double whammy with both.

You might consider getting the word out to friends, family, co-workers, fellow students, whatever, that you're in the market for a newer computer. You might luck out and find someone who is getting rid of a computer that's at least more current than the one you have and is willing to either donate their old one to you or sell it for a very reasonable price.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

New/used computer requires money ether way. Which I have none. Everyone I Know has already given me their old computers through out the years. My aunt, an uncle, another aunt, and a family friend. I've had 5 computers including the first one i got at 13(im 21 now). This 98 is my only working computer I have. I have two that are XPs, and they are broke. The only reason i keep them is because, just in case, some miracle happens and I might be able to get one fixed.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

do you know what is wrong with the XP computers maybe we can help you fix them.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I use Avast which is free for personal use and I am a heavy downloader of torrents, files and other stuff. NEVER had a problem and it picked up things that Notron, Mcafee, etc missed. I am not sure if they support 98 but it may be worth a look at www.avast.com

They charge you for their commercial version but the Home version is free. I love it!

EDIT: Just looked at their site and they do support 98..

avast! Home Edition -System Requirements

Please note: hardware configurations described below represent the minimum recommended system specification for that operating system.

For a computer running Windows® 95/98/Me:
486 Processor, 32MB RAM and 100MB of free hard disk space.

For a computer running Windows® NT® 4.0:
486 Processor, 24MB RAM and 100MB of free hard disk space and Service Pack 3 (or higher) installed

For a computer running Windows® 2000/XP® Workstation (Not Server):
Pentium class Processor, 64MB RAM (128MB recommended) and 100MB of free hard disk space

For a computer running Windows® XP® 64-bit Edition:
An AMD Athlon64, Opteron or Intel EM64T-enabled Pentium 4 / Xeon processor, 128MB RAM (256MB recommended) and 100MB of free hard disk space

For a computer running Windows® Vista:
Pentium 4 processor, 512MB RAM and 100MB of free hard disk space

The program itself requires about 60MB of hard disk space; the remainder of the recommended space is reserved for the virus recovery database file and its index (VRDB, also known as the "integrity database" from the previous version).


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Avast will support Win98 until the end of 2009.

While I know this sounds crazy, you may be OK without an antivirus. Most worms today target holes in XP and Vista, many of which don't exist in 98. If you're careful, don't open attachments in email, don't download anything from shady warez sights, or use peer-to-peer file sharing services (like limewire) there's a good chance you'll be OK. Of course if your machine is taken over by a bot-net and becomes a zombie, you can use it as a prop. 

Linux is also a viable option for older hardware. If all you use the PC for is basic computing and don't have any odd proprietary software or hardware you need to use, Linux works very well. There are several distros out there that will work very well on slower machines with limited ram. If you're adventurous, download the latest Xubuntu ISO and give it a try. It's free, and you can run it from the CD to try it without making any changes to your computer.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

avast seems to be working. but what do you mean it wont at the end of the year?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

According to their system requirements page, they will support windows 98 (as well as 95/ME/NT) until the end of 2009. I'm assuming that means that after that they will not offer updates to the version that runs on those operating systems, or for virii that are targeted specifically at them. The existing installations will still run, but without virus definition updates they won't offer any real protection.


----------

